# Infrared Thermometer Gun Review



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey folks,

Have any of you used these infrared themometer guns before and do you recommend them? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Infrared-IR-Thermometer-Temperature-Laser-Gun-50-to-380-/320863922381?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item4ab4fae8cd

Thank you


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

boabloketony said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Have any of you used these infrared themometer guns before and do you recommend them?
> 
> ...


Haven't used one but i'd be wary, from the advert i'd assume it was hong kong gear that's being sold through a uk address. May be fine but some stuff sold in this way is just crap.

Dave


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Got one, works fine and matches the thermometer temperatures I have to +/- approx 0.1 degree. I trust the thermometers so I would say it's a useful bit of kit (not everything that comes out of Hong Kong is a piece of crap lol).


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

see here


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

One thing that should always be reccomeded when checking temperatures is that the thermometer probe should be black if it is silver it won't be measuring radiant heat which is what a reptile feels. This is a common misconception especially with all of the cheap nasty thermometers being sold at the moment imported from china. Obviously an ir thermometer won't be coated black but thought I would make sure all u guys knew this when comparing temps to a thermometer. 

This is why thermostats that are manufactured properly will have a black sensor not one of these stainless sensors that can be seen on all of the Chinese stats as it won't measure the correct type of heat that is required.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

i have one of them ir temp guns and it works perfect i strongly recomend it :2thumb:


----------

